# Werewolves or Vampires?



## daniel0731ex (Jan 17, 2010)

which one from the twilight series is cooler?


----------



## flash7g (Jan 17, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> which one from the twilight series is cooler?



Shouldn't this have at least a little bit of something to do with cubing? lol :fp


----------



## Caedus (Jan 17, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> which one from the twilight series is cooler?



Isn't Twilight for like 13 year old girls? And, either way, Chuck Norris wins ALL POLLS.


----------



## flash7g (Jan 17, 2010)

Caedus said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > which one from the twilight series is cooler?
> ...



yep!


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 17, 2010)

Caedus said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > which one from the twilight series is cooler?
> ...



Most definitely.
+1


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow, this poll is soooooo close...


----------



## Muesli (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow. A Twilight thread AND a Chuck Norris thread all in one.

That's like, double the pointlessness concentrated in a smaller area.

How original.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 17, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Wow. A Twilight thread AND a Chuck Norris thread all in one.
> 
> That's like, double the pointlessness concentrated in a smaller area.
> 
> How original.



but chuck norris pwns.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow! Two pointless poll threads ALL IN ONE EVENING! 

But Chuck Norris wins.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 17, 2010)

Seriously, what's will all the stupid polls lately? "What shoe do you put on first?", "Werewolves or Vampires," "Naruto or One Piece"

I have a poll! Should people be banned for posting stupid polls? My vote goes to yes.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 17, 2010)

I run with wizards.


----------



## LNZ (Jan 17, 2010)

I actually liked vampire stories when I was young. I saw some Dracula movies and liked them alot.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 17, 2010)

Chuck Norris loses, as this thread does. You really want a ban don't you?


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 17, 2010)

Spoiler



This thread sucks.


----------



## nkrasn11 (Feb 3, 2010)

Chuck PWNS!


----------



## TioMario (Feb 3, 2010)

Twilight sucks


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 3, 2010)

ok first of all this thread FAILS.

secondly, you are completely wrong,

one they are not vampires, they are pixies,
two they are not werewolves they are big fluffy puppies.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 3, 2010)

What's the matter with this thread? It's in the Off Topic Discussion...


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 3, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> which one from the *twilight* series is cooler?


thats the problem


----------



## Dene (Feb 3, 2010)

Twilight? Lol. We all know that vampires would win in a real fight because they can turn into bats.

Because I don't know about Twilight, I went with the next obvious choice: Frank Morris doesn't get PLL skips. PLL skips get Frank Morris.


----------



## Konsta (Feb 3, 2010)

Koala bears.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 3, 2010)

^^^That.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 3, 2010)

Koala bears. To me, they're cute.
Twilight: Vampires. They can run fast, they're supah strong, immortal, and have glitter skin. Werewolves are vicious puppies. And when you are in a pack, not even your head has privacy.
Real Stuff:Same, but foe different reasons. And werewolves can only fight on the full moon.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 3, 2010)

On topic: Were wolves. Vampires suck, metaphorically and literally.

But when you throw the Mnorris brothers in the mix, it's an instant pwn.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 3, 2010)

Ninjas?


----------



## shelley (Feb 3, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> Ninjas?



I think you're in the wrong poll.


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 3, 2010)

uhmm.. werewolves


----------



## spdqbr (Feb 3, 2010)

Caedus said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > which one from the twilight series is cooler?
> ...



Appearantly not. (It's on a t-shirt, it must be true!)


----------



## irontwig (Feb 3, 2010)

This is what proper vampires look like:



Spoiler


----------



## shelley (Feb 3, 2010)

It's recently been discovered that


Spoiler



Frank Morris is James Bond!


Spoiler



Seriously, doesn't he look like a younger Daniel Craig?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 3, 2010)

shelley said:


> It's recently been discovered that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



ABSOLUTELY.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 3, 2010)

Konsta said:


> Koala bears.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 3, 2010)

Smurfs.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 3, 2010)

If you're going to compare something with vampires, at least use real vampires.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 14, 2010)

huh, i didn't know mods can edit polls.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 14, 2010)

Lolfail thread?


----------

